# Mini-Guide für Hexenjäger



## Szputnyik (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Buffer!

Ich wollte mal in einem kleinen Guide meine Erfahrungen und Ansichten zu Besten geben und einigen Hexenjägern oder werdenden Hexenjägern eine kleine Einsicht in meine Welt geben. Also lehnt euch zurück und schaut euch einfach mal diesen kleinen Guide an.


*1. Spielmechanik*
Der Hexenjäger nutzt ein Kombo-Punkte System ähnlich dem Schurken aus World of Warcraft. Hierbei bilden alle seine Nahkampffertigkeiten zugleich Anschuldigungen (Combo Punkt), welche man einzeln oder gestapelt durch Vollstreckungen (Finishing Moves) entladen kann. Das System ist denk ich jedem klar: Desto mehr Anschuldigungen, desto effektiver ist die Vollstreckung. 

Das Arsenal an Anschuldigungen und Vollstreckungen reicht von einfachen Schadensfähigkeiten, über Dots bis hin zu Hybridfähigkeiten welche neben Schaden auch bestimmte Effekte wie Werteverringerung am Ziel verursachen. Die Kunst ist es, alle Fähigkeiten und Vollstreckungen gezielt einzusetzen, deren Wirkung zu kennen und so die Oberhand im Kampf zu halten. Ausserdem nutzt der Hexenjäger sogenannte "Reliquien", welche wie ein kurzzeitiger Buff dienen (max. 10 Sekunden) und einen bestimmten Effekt haben (Schadensrückwurf, Rüstungsignorierung..). Zudem hat der Hexenjäger noch die Möglichkeit, die Munition seiner Pistole zu bestimmen. Je nach dem welchen Meisterschaftspfad mal wählt, sollte man die dementsprechende Munition nutzen jedoch kann man ungehindert auch auf die anderen beiden zugreifen, da sich je nach Gegner, Kampfverlauf und Spielweise die Wahl der Munition extremst auf den Verlauf des Kampfes auswirken kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/i]Das Anschuldigungssystem[/i]


*2. Taktiken*
Wie alle Karrieren in Warhammer Online helfen auch dem Hexenjäger gewisse Taktiken seine Erfolgschancen erheblich zu steigern. Man hat in den höheren Stufen eine ganze Fülle an Taktiken, ist jedoch gezwungen sich aufgrund der beschränkten Taktikplätze auf ein Minimum zu beschränken. Je nach Spielweise ist es diskutierbar, welche Taktiken man nutzt oder nicht jedoch möchte ich euch meine Favoriten hier ein wenig näherbringen:

- Rohe Gewalt: Erhöht eure Stärke um X. X wächst mit eurer Stufe
- Zorn der Inquisition: Bei einem kritischem Treffer erhöht sich die Geschwindigkeit eures automatischen Angriffes um 50%
- Flankieren: 15% Schadenszuwachs, wenn man von hinten oder der Seite angreift.
- ""   Die letzte Taktik ist meiner Meinung nach Geschmackssache. Im PvE bietet sich erhöhte Parrierchance an, im PvP jedoch je nach Meisterschaftspfad z.B. 25% Critchance auf Absolution oder ähnliches.

Taktiken findet ihr in eurer Fähigkeitenliste (V) als eigene Kategorie.

*3. Aufgaben und Spielweisen*
Der Hexenjäger ist KEIN reiner Haudrauf Charakter. Im unterem Levelbereich oder mit genügend Heilern im Hintergrund fühlt es sich vielleicht so an, jedoch könnt ihr dieses Gefühl der Unsterblichkeit nicht lange für euch behalten. Im RvR seid ihr nunmal Schleicher und Damagedealer. Seht euch selbst als einen Krieger aus Glas, welcher eine Schneise der Zerstörung durch feindliche Linien ziehen kann, jedoch bei Gegenangriffen ziemlich schnell in die Röhre schaut. 
Als Hexenjäger sollte euer Fokus auf alles "Kleinvieh" sein, was euch in den Weg kommt. Goblins, Zauberer, Heiler, Schleicher. Gegen jeden dieser Gegner habt ihr einen enormen Vorteil, denn ihr seid genau als Konterklasse dieser Spieler ausgelegt. Ihr könnt ihre Heilung unterbrechen, ihr Bewegungstempo verlangsamen und und und. Aber seid euch gewiss, dass ihr kein "WoW Schurke" seid! Hier gibt es keine "Instant kills", sondern ihr müsst euch zu jedem Gegner eine Vorgehensweise überlegen. Rennt ihr z.B. auf einen Schamanen los und bearbeitet ihn stundenlang mit Scharfer Schlag wird er nur müde lachen können und warten, bis euch seine Tanks den Gar aus machen. Schleicht ihr euch jedoch an ihn an, haut einen fanatischen Eifer (Dmg bei Zaubern) drauf - lasst ihn ein wenig zappeln mit "Pistolenhieb" (Stun) oder "Ketzer zum schweigen bringen" (Silence) könnt ihr ihm den Gar ausmachen, da ihr die Kontrolle habt und der Schaman wenig entgegenzusetzen hat. Der Silence oder Stun hindert ihn am Heilen eurer ersten Schläge und der Debuff vom Anfang macht zusätzlich Druck, da er sich nicht unbekümmert heilen kann. Schachmatt.

*4. Wichtige Werte für Hexenjäger*

1. Stärke: Der Schaden eurer Nahkampffertigkeiten wird erhöht
2. Ballistik: Der Schaden eurer Vollstreckungen und Pistolenschüssen wird erhöht
3. Kampfgeschick: Rüstungsdurchdringung (Richterskiller Pflicht!) Parrierchance steigt
4. Leben/Widerstand/Initiative: Verbessert eure Defensive



So, das wars erstmal mit meinem Miniguide. Eine ausführlichere und bearbeitete Version folgt bald, wenn ich mehr Zeit hab aber ich hoffe euch einen kurzen und schmackhaften Einblick ins Hexenjägerleben vermittelt zu haben.

Bis dann und vergisst nicht:
Der Glauben ist nur rein, wenn er nicht hinterfragt wird!

Blackjack


----------



## Tarnhold (2. November 2008)

Nett gemacht , und verständlich erklärt.
Kann nur zustimmen.

Danke für Deine Arbeit , ich hoffe einige der "Selbstmörder"
lesen es , und lernen daraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß
Tarni


----------



## KingKeeper (14. November 2008)

Korrektur: Willenskraft erhöht NICHT die Heilung die auf dich gewirkt wird, sondern nur die Heilung die du selbst wirkst.
Als Defensives Attribut sorgt Willenskraft nur dafür das deine Chance feindliche Zauber zu stören steigt, also die Chance sie zu 100% zu Resisten.
Das nützt dir allerdings nicht viel da das Gegenstück dazu Intelligenz ist was diese Chance wieder reduziert und die DD-Caster haben nicht selten 1000+ Int was dir den Willebonus glatt mal durchschlägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Hexenjäger ist da eher Kampfgeschick zu empfehlen, da dies deine Parrier-Chance sowie deine Rüstungsdurchdringung erhöht.


----------



## Washi (18. November 2008)

Also Kampfgeschick ist bis jetzt nicht wirklich gut genug, als das man es skillen sollte. Ein rein Stärke, Ballistik und Leben geskillter Witchhunter ist bis jetzt wohl die beste Lösung. Einfach weil bei gleicher Punktzahl mehr bei rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Armored Saint (27. Mai 2009)

Ist die Ballistik noch immer an den Schaden der Vollstreckungen gekoppelt nach den letzten Patches?


----------



## Szputnyik (28. Mai 2009)

Nein, mittlerweile wird dies nurnoch durch Stärke berechnet.


----------



## Klimpergeld (21. Mai 2010)

danke für den guide. Ich spiele selbst grad einen witchhunter in den anfängen. Das prinzip an sich ist klasse. Bloß doof, dass man im oRvR seltenst geheilt, geschweige denn gerezzt wird *g*
Und dabei bin ich schon vorsichtig.


----------



## C0ntra (22. Mai 2010)

Klimpergeld schrieb:


> danke für den guide. Ich spiele selbst grad einen witchhunter in den anfängen. Das prinzip an sich ist klasse. Bloß doof, dass man im oRvR seltenst geheilt, geschweige denn gerezzt wird *g*
> Und dabei bin ich schon vorsichtig.



Das liegt am T1. ^_^


----------



## Klimpergeld (27. Mai 2010)

so. hexenjäger stufe 16. und? 5k dmg? das is ja wohl nich optimal. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für eine Schadensrotation um lvl 20? grad bei heilern.


----------

